# ITV in with new Cycling Show



## downfader (16 Jul 2012)

Mondays at 8pm The Cycling Show-

http://www.itv.com/TVGuide/#details...207&tvgShowID=3305399&tvgTitle=The Cycle Show



> A new series for cycling enthusists presented by Graham Little, Olympic cyclist Rob Hayles and Anna Glowinski. Including celebrity guests, technical tips and features on riding adventures as well as interviews with legends from the sport. Guests in this episode are maverick Scottish cyclist Graeme Obree, and fashion designer Wayne Hemingway. SUB


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Jul 2012)

Starts next Monday (23rd @ 2000hours)


----------



## OldManBike (16 Jul 2012)

Looks interesting, ITV4 Monday 23rd July. 8:00pm.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2012)

downfader said:


> Mondays at 8pm The Cycling Show-
> 
> http://www.itv.com/TVGuide/#details?tvgListingID=278513420&tvgEpisodeID=27324207&tvgShowID=3305399&tvgTitle=The Cycle Show


 

I almost missed the hidden message written in invisible ink in your post; I had to hold my laptop up to the bulb of my bedside lamp to make it appear.


GC


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2012)

The Cycle Show
Cycle Show, Episode 1
A new series for cycling enthusists presented by Graham Little, Olympic cyclist Rob Hayles and Anna Glowinski. Including celebrity guests, technical tips and features on riding adventures as well as interviews with legends from the sport. Guests in this episode are maverick Scottish cyclist Graeme Obree, and fashion designer Wayne Hemingway


----------



## downfader (16 Jul 2012)

Bl**dy hell. I cut and pasted that from their website but its gone doolaley!


----------



## Chris Myers (16 Jul 2012)

Looking forward to this,shows how popular cycling has become,,we have our own show!!


----------



## Chris Myers (16 Jul 2012)

http://www.velouk.net/2012/07/16/news-century-tv-pleased-to-announce-launch-of-the-cycle-show/


----------



## Chris Myers (16 Jul 2012)

Can like them on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cycle-Show/482979918385875
Or follow them on Twitter @thecycleshowtv


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> The Cycle Show
> Cycle Show, Episode 1
> A new series for cycling enthusists presented by Graham Little, Olympic cyclist Rob Hayles and Anna Glowinski. Including celebrity guests, technical tips and features on riding adventures as well as interviews with *legends from the sport.* Guests in this episode are maverick Scottish cyclist Graeme Obree, and fashion designer Wayne Hemingway


 
It was sounding interesting until the sport bit! I hope there'll be something for those of us happy idlers who don't race about the place like our ar$es were on fire!


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Jul 2012)

There was something like this back in the 90s - can't remember what it was called, but it had Tim Gould on it. I just hope the tone of this show is something other than _"cycling's great, isn't it?"_. Open mind, n all that....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2012)

They only have 97 followers on Twitter, I bet that will change come Monday!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jul 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I almost missed the hidden message written in invisible ink in your post; I had to hold my laptop up to the bulb of my bedside lamp to make it appear.


bl@@dy hell, wish I'd read this reply earlier, I p1ssed on my iPad as that was the old way to show invisible ink......aah,ermmm, oh! Invisible ink on paper. 

Anyone know the number for the Apple store in Metrocentre?


----------



## billy1561 (16 Jul 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Lee Matthews (16 Jul 2012)

coooooooooooooooooool ! And who knows or cares about a tv channel that has 2% of the viewing public on a good day.They could put it on any channel and I would still watch it .


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jul 2012)

Sh1t, another reason to watch ITV other than Lewis. Bravo ITV.


----------



## The Brewer (16 Jul 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, it does look quite good....just please not too much Chris Boreman (  )


----------



## defy-one (16 Jul 2012)

Also looking fwd to this


----------



## downfader (16 Jul 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> bl@@dy hell, wish I'd read this reply earlier, I p1ssed on my iPad as that was the old way to show invisible ink......aah,ermmm, oh! Invisible ink on paper.
> 
> Anyone know the number for the Apple store in Metrocentre?


 
I'd p*ss on an iPad. Nothing to do with invisible ink though.....


----------



## chewy (16 Jul 2012)

Hoping for an 'all rounder' programme...not just how to save nano-seconds by eating sport cabbage!


----------



## Chris Myers (16 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> They only have 97 followers on Twitter, I bet that will change come Monday!


626 followers now :-)


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jul 2012)

If Graham Obree is a guest, that will do for me, all kinds of possibilities for a cycling show and it will be interesting to see how many viewers it attracts. If it is a success I wonder how long before the beeb jump on the bandwagon? Especially good timing with Wiggins in a good position to win the TdF and plenty of medal opportunities in the Olympics. How many programmes are planned? My only worry is that it might get lost a bit during the Olympic coverage when it might have been better to air a taster now and more after the Olympics are finished. Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jul 2012)

I wonder who the sponsors are? Halfords which may well mean Boardman appears regulary? Lots of car ads at the interval? Full hour or just 30 minutes?

It's either going to be so patronisingly basic or go off on a tangent that it will be rubbish.


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Jul 2012)

After getting us onto the channel with the Tour they've got us every Monday evening for the foreseeable .


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> It's on a channel that gets about 2% of the viewing public on a good day, but it's a start!


Does that mean no one is watching the TdF?  ..and i was hoping that the whole country was behind BW!


----------



## subaqua (17 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> There was something like this back in the 90s - can't remember what it was called, but it had Tim Gould on it. I just hope the tone of this show is something other than _"cycling's great, isn't it?"_. Open mind, n all that....


 
chain gang


View: http://youtu.be/0gb6TKNqS9Q


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Jul 2012)

Looking at the link i also see Jeremy Kyle has gone to America ,, thank god for that .
How are the great unwashed of the British public going to get on TV now though.


----------



## rusky (17 Jul 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I almost missed the hidden message written in invisible ink in your post; I had to hold my laptop up to the bulb of my bedside lamp to make it appear.
> GC


 
Just click & drag the cursor to highlight it


----------



## MattHB (17 Jul 2012)

Record, watch later with no car ads  planner set


----------



## rusky (17 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wonder who the sponsors are? Halfords which may well mean Boardman appears regulary? Lots of car ads at the interval? Full hour or just 30 minutes?
> 
> It's either going to be so patronisingly basic or go off on a tangent that it will be rubbish.


Chainreaction are sponsoring it!


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wonder who the sponsors are? Halfords which may well mean Boardman appears regulary? Lots of car ads at the interval? Full hour or just 30 minutes?
> 
> It's either going to be so patronisingly basic or go off on a tangent that it will be rubbish.


 
I think some of us could cope quite well with a basic and patronizing 10 min section. It could take thousands of us up to the next level in the future


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jul 2012)

Chris Myers said:


> 626 followers now :-)


 
Wa-hoo I'm an early adopter!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wonder who the sponsors are? Halfords which may well mean Boardman appears regulary? Lots of car ads at the interval? Full hour or just 30 minutes?
> 
> It's either going to be so patronisingly basic or go off on a tangent that it will be rubbish.


 
Pretty sure Chain Reaction Cycles are the sponsor.


----------



## benb (17 Jul 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looking at the link i also see Jeremy Kyle has gone to America ,, thank god for that .
> How are the great unwashed of the British public going to get on TV now though.


 
Crimewatch?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wonder who the sponsors are? Halfords which may well mean Boardman appears regulary? Lots of car ads at the interval? Full hour or just 30 minutes?
> 
> It's either going to be so patronisingly basic or go off on a tangent that it will be rubbish.


I noticed a trailer last night - Chain Reaction Cycles were the named sponsor. The trailer seemed to want to promote the diversity angle, even mentioning that it would cover commuting, so it's not just the racing side.

EDIT: just noticed Andrew's earlier post.


----------



## sdr gb (17 Jul 2012)

A bit more info here. It says it isn't just about racing and will feature challenges like a certain motoring show.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2012)

Hmmmm... I think I'm going to be watching this....


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I almost missed the hidden message written in invisible ink in your post; I had to hold my laptop up to the bulb of my bedside lamp to make it appear.
> 
> 
> GC


LOL, so it's not just me that takes the laptop to bed then!


----------



## downfader (17 Jul 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does that mean no one is watching the TdF?  ..and i was hoping that the whole country was behind BW!


 
Last year it got record figures... 5 million viewers a day. This year is supposed to have had more. I've had people who dont ride come up and ask me "Will Wiggins really win it!?"


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2012)

Oh yes, as the solitary bloke in my office who doesn't care a toss about wendyball and never takes part in office wendyball banter, I'm suddenly being consulted by blokes seeking an authoritative view on the Tour and Wiggo's chances of winning. It's an odd experience for me, especially as the questions are laced with a sense of expectation that my reply will be worth repeating down the pub.


----------



## subaqua (17 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> Oh yes, as the solitary bloke in my office who doesn't care a toss about wendyball and never takes part in office wendyball banter, I'm suddenly being consulted by blokes seeking an authoritative view on the Tour and Wiggo's chances of winning. It's an odd experience for me, especially as the questions are laced with a sense of expectation that my reply will be worth repeating down the pub.


 

I met one of our trade body inspectors today for the 1st time. we were talikg about our journeys in and i said i missed cycling in today as it was going to be such a run around day. 1st thing he asked was if wiggins stood a chance and what did i think for team GB chances at the olympic cycling.

i hope cyling may have turned a corner in the UK


----------



## Crankarm (17 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> I met one of our trade body inspectors today for the 1st time. we were talikg about our journeys in and i said i missed cycling in today as it was going to be such a run around day. 1st thing he asked was if wiggins stood a chance and what did i think for team GB chances at the olympic cycling.
> 
> i hope cyling may have turned a corner in the UK


 
Hopefully there isn't also a Thames Waste truck turning at the same time .....................


----------



## Crankarm (17 Jul 2012)

rusky said:


> Chainreaction are sponsoring it!


 
Not ............ Wiggle?


----------



## chewy (17 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> Oh yes, as the solitary bloke in my office who doesn't care a toss about wendyball and never takes part in office wendyball banter, I'm suddenly being consulted by blokes seeking an authoritative view on the Tour and Wiggo's chances of winning. It's an odd experience for me, especially as the questions are laced with a sense of expectation that my reply will be worth repeating down the pub.


 

You are now _'...the bloke at work thats 'in' to cycling...'_ who says : (whatever you have said!)


----------



## chewy (17 Jul 2012)

sdr gb said:


> A bit more info here. It says it isn't just about racing and will feature challenges like a certain motoring show.


 

TOP COG?


----------



## david k (17 Jul 2012)

downfader said:


> Mondays at 8pm The Cycling Show-
> 
> http://www.itv.com/TVGuide/#details?tvgListingID=278513420&tvgEpisodeID=27324207&tvgShowID=3305399&tvgTitle=The Cycle Show


ive set the reminder


----------



## Doseone (17 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> There was something like this back in the 90s - can't remember what it was called, but it had Tim Gould on it. I just hope the tone of this show is something other than _"cycling's great, isn't it?"_. Open mind, n all that....


 
Blimey, Tim Gould, that takes me back to early days of Mountain Biking UK, Mint Sauce and all that.


----------



## subaqua (18 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Hopefully there isn't also a Thames Waste truck turning at the same time .....................


 
hopefully the programme will be watched by non forummers who think its OK to ride up the inside of a truck and there will be a little bit about how darwinian this action is and they will stop.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jul 2012)

Amen to that..


----------



## Powely (18 Jul 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Andrius.B (18 Jul 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I almost missed the hidden message written in invisible ink in your post; I had to hold my laptop up to the bulb of my bedside lamp to make it appear.
> 
> 
> GC


next time just select/highlight the text to give it a nice blue background 

edit: just finished reading through the thread and realized someone already said that, sorry for double


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2012)

Andrius.B said:


> next time just select/highlight the text to give it a nice blue background ..




Whoosh


GC


----------



## Col5632 (20 Jul 2012)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Blurb (20 Jul 2012)

chewy said:


> TOP COG?


 
Big Ring?


----------



## Steve H (23 Jul 2012)

Just watched the first episode. Good concept. Some decent first guests. Not sure about the cafe setting - the background chatter was a bit distracting. Loved Gary Fisher's tash.


----------



## Andrius.B (23 Jul 2012)

Uhh.. Just missed it. 
I will try to watch it on itv website once they put it up. Does anyone know how long it takes before the episodes appear on itv player?


----------



## Globalti (23 Jul 2012)

That programme will set cycling back in Britain, not promote it! They wheeled out two nutters and an overweight ex-driver. It looked so amateurish and batty; why can't they do something slick and visually inspiring like Coast or Countryfile? It's all down to budget I guess.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Jul 2012)

Oh well, glad I didn't watch. Sounds like a total waste of time such as was Clare Balding doing a cycling programme. Yet another missed opportunity.

When Transworld Sport covers cycling that's pretty good or used to be, ok endurance events, but at least they made a reasonable go of it.


----------



## steveoo (23 Jul 2012)

very boring show.some folk sat in a noisy cafe talking about bikes,repeatedly asking the same questions and getting the same answers.
Nigel mansell must be one of the most boring people to ever interview.
Wheres the chuffing bike action!!!!!


----------



## Andrius.B (23 Jul 2012)

If anyone missed it any would like to see it here it is:
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=322052


----------



## Crankarm (23 Jul 2012)

steveoo said:


> very boring show.some folk sat in a noisy cafe talking about bikes,repeatedly asking the same questions and getting the same answers.
> _*Nigel mansell must be one of the most boring people to ever interview*_.
> Wheres the chuffing bike action!!!!!


 
WhyTF was Nigel Mansell interviewed????!!! I don't remember him EVER doing anything notable on a bike.

Of all the cycling guests they could have had they chose the most boring man in the Isle of Man who was famed for his motor racing 30 years ago. Barmy! WTF are the producers playing at?

Why not get some one like Andrew Ritchey on, the creator of the Brompton. Thousands are ridden around London and through out the UK everyday. A British company that has done extremely well and still makes it's bikes in the UK.


----------



## Doseone (23 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> WhyTF was Nigel Mansell interviewed????!!! I don't remember him EVER doing anything notable on a bike.
> 
> Of all the cycling guests they could have had they chose the most boring man in the Isle of Man who was famed for his motor racing 30 years ago. Barmy! WTF are the producers playing at?
> 
> Why not get some one like Andrew Ritchey on, the creator of the Brompton. Thousands are ridden around London and through out the UK everyday. A British company that has done extremely well and still makes it's bikes in the UK.


 
Didn't see the programme, but Nigel Mansell together with Magnus Backstedt are behind a new brand of British bike (Wyndy Milla) and I think are providing the bikes to a race team. I think he pumps quite a bit of his own money into cycling.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Jul 2012)

Doseone said:


> Didn't see the programme, but Nigel Mansell together with Magnus Backstedt are behind a new brand of British bike (Wyndy Milla) and I think are providing the bikes to a race team. I think he pumps quite a bit of his own money into cycling.


 
So a bit of free advertising for yet another bike brand backed by a motor racing has been? Is Mansell perhaps feeling a little guilty for following a "sport" with a hugemongous carbon footprint so is now trying to atone by jumping on the cycling band wagon?


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jul 2012)

How not to do a cycle show.

Bored after 10 mins.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jul 2012)

Um that was... Brief.


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> WhyTF was Nigel Mansell interviewed????!!! I don't remember him EVER doing anything notable on a bike.
> 
> Of all the cycling guests they could have had they chose the most boring man in the Isle of Man who was famed for his motor racing 30 years ago. Barmy! WTF are the producers playing at?
> 
> Why not get some one like Andrew Ritchey on, the creator of the Brompton. Thousands are ridden around London and through out the UK everyday. A British company that has done extremely well and still makes it's bikes in the UK.


 
Mansell is mixed up with the Uk Youth team that were in the Halfrauds Tour Series, and they did quite well. Both his sons used to be in the squad. I am sure that one was still in the squad this year. 
You could always wonder if they were there purely due to their talent or possibly their fathers role.........a bit like Ferguson senior and junior at Man U etc.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jul 2012)

Same production company as did the Halfords series recently - and that was pretty badly done too. By the way isn't that Wiggle ad rather odd?


----------



## Crankarm (23 Jul 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Same production company as did the Halfords series recently - and that was pretty badly done too. By the way isn't that Wiggle ad rather odd?


 
I thought CRC were sponsoring it? So we have Halfords apparently behind it. Enough said.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I thought CRC were sponsoring it? So we have Halfords apparently behind it. Enough said.


No. The TV production company that make the programme are the same as made the Halfords Tour Series programmes (I believe). Chain Reaction are the sponsors


----------



## edindave (23 Jul 2012)

Carlsberg don't make cycle shows.

At least they are trying.


----------



## Cubist (23 Jul 2012)

Disappointing is too kind a summary..... sorry but that was a disjointed mess. Best bit by far was GF's tash.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2012)

Just watched it. yup, it was rubbish. Oh well. A good idea and tv time wasted.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2012)

OK, just watched it:

1st part - They did need to cover the TDF, so I can understand that. UK Youth is owned by Nigel Mansell, so I can understand why he's there. But he _is_ boring. Graeme Obree is a genius but an absolute _loony_.

2nd part - Wayne Hemingway was either hamming it up or is plain stupid. Also, it wasn't that well done. The sprint challenge was OK, but otherwise not that interesting.

It seems like they're trying to be the cycling version of 5th gear; hold it in a cafe, fun stuff but not any good overall. However, are we their audience? Top Gear isn't really for motoring enthusiasts, yet I watch it.


----------



## Andrius.B (23 Jul 2012)

To say the truth, it was quite boring. What do you want to hear and see on a cycling show BTW?
Anyway, lets hope the second series is better.


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Jul 2012)

I tried to view this show as objectively as I could, that is from a non hardened cyclist or a beginners point of view.. I had the impression that they were trying to be a bit too trendy by holding it in a noisy cafe - very distracting. The interviewer [whoever he was] didn't listen to what his guests had to say and so there was no interaction, get someone interesting who has a passion for cycling and this show might work. Nigel Mansell was, well NIgel Mansell, when you consider how many interesting people you could get hold of, then it went further downhill for me when NM said "wear a helmet".
Very interested to hear what others thought.


----------



## Biglad82 (23 Jul 2012)

Any one else think graeme obree sounded pi55ed lol


----------



## NeoCaesar (23 Jul 2012)

I think Graeme just looked like a crazy man -which he is...


----------



## defy-one (23 Jul 2012)

I just watched it .... What a load of rubbish!!!!!!
Was expecting so much more


----------



## Biglad82 (23 Jul 2012)

+1 to both above


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jul 2012)

Knew it would be sh*te and it was! Obree just seemed so awkward. It was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Biglad82 (23 Jul 2012)

Very poorly set. I mean in a pub....come on! ...... Best part of the show (apart from the end, before any one else says it) was the Olympic route race...


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2012)

Doseone said:


> Nigel Mansell together with Magnus Backstedt are behind a new brand of British bike (Wyndy Milla).


What a ridiculous name, (Wyndy Milla not Nigel Mansell or M.B.). Also the model names are equally ridiculous, Big Geranium, Beastie Boy!

and IMO the paint jobs all look stoopid too. Guess they are either aiming directly at the yoof market, or they aren't expecting to sell many


----------



## Doseone (23 Jul 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> What a ridiculous name, (Wyndy Milla not Nigel Mansell or M.B.). Also the model names are equally ridiculous, Big Geranium, Beastie Boy!
> 
> and IMO the paint jobs all look stoopid too. Guess they are either aiming directly at the yoof market, or they aren't expecting to sell many


I think they are too expensive for the youth market, they seem to be aiming top end. The bikes are British ish Frames made in Italy. Can't see them really catching on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2012)

Why did the blue Obree arrow keep on turning after the sprint challenge had finished? The bike appeared to go on for at least 500 metres more with nobody riding it.


----------



## Biglad82 (23 Jul 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why did the blue Obree arrow keep on turning after the sprint challenge had finished? The bike appeared to go on for at least 500 metres more with nobody riding it.


Rollers still moving ??????? Maybe?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (23 Jul 2012)

Oh god, what a disappointment. 

Boring host, poor setting, rubbish guests (except Greame who I love but you wouldn't let him near your kitchen knives) and very little content.

Really, it can't be that hard to format a show about a sport (pastime, hobby etc) with so much diversity!

In the interests of being constructive..

They started the show as I would have, a tribute to wiggo, but lose the boring host, keep the venue if you must, although I think a studio would be best for some of the interactive stuff (think Blue Peter) I would like to see and add more content. The Wayne Hemingway part was so embarrassing, amateur at best.

After the wiggo tribute, an introduction spelling out why the shows on, a round up of why cycling is riding high at the moment, Olympics, some stats on bike sales etc and straight into a report on the types of bicycles currently available from BMX to commuters to proper road bikes and then each week do a group test on 3 of each category, first week could have been road bikes with the tdf being so popular, next week hybrids and so on...

The box hill ride was ok as it went some way to explaining the peloton etc and of course the Olympics start is just around the corner.

Maybe some new kit previews or even a beginners kit guide? New innovations, trikes, bents...

A guide to joining a club? 

A review of some mountain bike trails?

A round up of each sport from who is doing well in BMX racing and cycle cross to the Veledrome events in Manchester.

A serious report on the dangers road cyclists face from idiotic car drivers using helmet cam footage?

Any of this would involve viewers of all levels but did you hear the warning signs at the end of the show...send us in any videos you think we might find funny...~~shudder~~ it's gonna be you've been framed on two wheels.

Who would be a good 'face' for it? Suzy Perry? An ex racer perhaps? Victoria Pendleton after she retires? 

They didn't get that it is all about the bike, where were the bikes?


----------



## Biglad82 (23 Jul 2012)

Bill Oddie ?


----------



## benb (23 Jul 2012)

Yep, it was crap. Maybe next episode will be better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2012)

We - I mean the kind of person who spends time on cycling forums - are probably the worst audience for this new, happening media-driven sport. That said, I'm not sure the producer has got beyond the concepts of new and happening and media-driven, the sound engineer needs to use his ears, and the presenter needs to engage with his guests. 

Still, the thought of hundreds of people throwing themselves downhill and off-road off Alpe d'Huez simultaneously looks mad enough to make me want to watch the next edition.


----------



## PaulSecteur (24 Jul 2012)

Too many people wearing bike hats while not on a bike. I thought there was a rule against that?


----------



## subaqua (24 Jul 2012)

it wasn't bad. but equaly it wasn't great. Obre was batshit crazy and certainly looked like the mad jock we alll avoid in the pub even though they are harmless. thought he was great. I am not going to try that lie down bike !!
Gary fisher was a bit bonkers but hey he is american and the mountains might have shaken his brain a bit.

Wayne hemmingway needs taking down a dark alley and beating with an innertube. why oh why oh why so much about wear a helmet. even Mansell was banging on about that.

the sprint challenge was good and Obree showed his track pedigree by continuing to slowly pedal after the challenge was over , to "warm down" the box hill section was OK .

maybe next episode will be better


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jul 2012)

When the presenterbot told Obre that his bike wouldn't catch on he looked hurt.

Mansell has a broken collar bone? Is Mansell the most accident prone 'sports' celeb ever?


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> When the presenterbot told Obre that his bike wouldn't catch on he *still *looked hurt.*off his tits*


FTFY


----------



## rusky (24 Jul 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why did the blue Obree arrow keep on turning after the sprint challenge had finished? The bike appeared to go on for at least 500 metres more with nobody riding it.


Obree kept slowly pedalling after the end.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> That programme will set cycling back in Britain, not promote it! They wheeled out two nutters and an overweight ex-driver. It looked so amateurish and batty; why can't they do something slick and visually inspiring like Coast or Countryfile? It's all down to budget I guess.


Just watched it. Really glad I hadn't read this thread before I did though. Talk about glass half empty. It was a first go and they had to cover the TdF. I thought the piece on the Olympic Route was okish apart from the film cutting ("we're just on the climb now", er no you're not cos the viewing point is at the top). The Wayne Hemingway was amateurish. The Sprint challenge a hoot.

But, and the reason I've quoted the post, how can anyone refer to Gary Fisher as a nutter on a cycling forum and get away with it? The guy is a legend. Just imagine thowing yourself down a mountain on a bike *before* the MTB had been designed.


----------



## captainhastings (24 Jul 2012)

It was ok better than no cycling show. It was over too quick as well but then I have been used too watching hours and hours of the tour the last week or so


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jul 2012)

Fisher showed why Americans are just so damn great on the telly, he was very together. I liked Obre but when (on national tv) he was asked about his bike he was lost for words!


----------



## Simba (24 Jul 2012)

I thought the show was very poor, too much waffling on to the guests and not enough about everyday cycling.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Jul 2012)

It was average in my opinion, but hey it's the first show, I'm sure it's going to improve. Rob hayles presenting skills left a lot to be desired


----------



## lb81 (24 Jul 2012)

Just watched it on itv player. It was ok but at 22 mins its a bit short to have any decent features! Thought Graeme Obree & Gary Fisher were great but otherwise am i the only one that found it all a little patronising?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Jul 2012)

I was hoping for something like a cross between Top Gear and the gadget show -but with bikes, what I got was more Lorraine meets something really bad and boring, I can't even think of another programme so rubbish. 
They seemed to have really good ideas for segments, but then just didn't run with them. 
Like the bit with Hemmingway - wouldn't it have been better to have reconstructions of silly cycling and show people what to do to stay safe? 
And the cycling up box hill, who won?! I would've rather seen five different bikes and had them compared for performance. 
And the noise from people in the cafe behind them was ridiculous -did they not realise they were filming?!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2012)

it can only get better............hopefully


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> Very poorly set. I mean in a pub....come on! ...... Best part of the show (apart from the end, before any one else says it) was the Olympic route race...


 
Wasn't a pub, it was Look Mum No Hands, a Cycle Cafe in London.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2012)

safety advice .... wear a helmet .... 
Obree was great, Fisher irritating, actually, I though Mansell OK and hadn't realised what he was doing for cycling. Good man. 
Hermmingway bit could have been waaay better. If we want to talk safety, let's start with a bit of Cycle-craft ....

Everybody looked horribly self concious.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2012)

numbnuts said:


> it can only get better............hopefully


 Well it certainly can't be much worse. Having said that, does anybody remember the early episodes of Top Gear? Hardly the slick Moto-fest we see today.


----------



## Paul J (24 Jul 2012)

It was about exciting as the Caravan Show or a puncture in the middle of the night with howling wind and rain, infact just crap!


----------



## Col5632 (24 Jul 2012)

Doesnt sound like it was great, i'll give it a watch and see what i think to it


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

User3094 said:


> And what or where on earth is that cafe? It was full of people in jaunty caps.
> 
> Odd. Very odd.


you really should get out more. LMNH is a fave CC watering hole. Many's the time we've gone round there on a Saturday morning and knocked back a few Slags


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Jul 2012)

The first advert between the parts one and two, (for my area at least) was a car ad with Corsas racing round spewing coloured smoke. Didn't think that was particularly in keeping.......


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> What a ridiculous name, (Wyndy Milla not Nigel Mansell or M.B.). Also the model names are equally ridiculous, Big Geranium, Beastie Boy!
> 
> and IMO the paint jobs all look stoopid too. Guess they are either aiming directly at the yoof market, or they aren't expecting to sell many


don't buy one, then!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> The first advert between the parts one and two, (for my area at least) was a car ad with Corsas racing round spewing coloured smoke. Didn't think that was particularly in keeping.......


Do people really take note of whether an advert matches a programme? Of course Wiggle et al will get in there, it's their target. But itv aren't going to say "sorry Vauxhall but your money isn't welcome. This is a cycling show"


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

there were shortfalls. Nigel Mansell has something to say, but his delivery wasn't the best. I think that the producers might want to take stock and ask themselves whether a chat show + taped segments format can be shot in a public place - most chat shows have multiple takes and are pretty tightly scripted - and this was clearly neither of those. Picking Obree was both clever and brave, and I think it pretty much came off.

And again....how many people who know their stuff would make decent presenters? Turn the thing around and spool back to the horrendous Gadget Show ep which had brakes on the wrong side of the forks and presenters riding £10k road bikes with trainers on. So, whatever the shortcomings of Rob Hayles (and, yes, his commentary was dire) at least he knew what he was on about. And Obree's comment about the course was spot on - there's a problem with the Road Race course, and my guess is that the risks that Hayles spoke of will be turned in to blood and tears.

So.......more scripting, which means better preparation. That's not easy - I don't know what the budget was, but I do know that Cash in the Attic was pumped out for £22k an episode for a 43% share, so I would imagine that there's not a lot of time and not a lot of choice about the presenters.

Gary Fisher was good value - he spoke in sentences, he was happy to be there, he steadied Obree a little, He's in pretty good shape as well.

And, sorry, but Hemingway was just great. I'm not a helmet wearer, but his contribution was pithy, precise, and probably pitched right on the attention span cusp.

All in all - a decent start. I suspect that Century TV's intention is to make it a multi-platform effort, and CRC's sponsorship probably points the way forward - in five years time only the biggest broadcast shows will be paying more than broadband output.


----------



## Biglad82 (24 Jul 2012)

Has any one been on Facebook pagd and left feed back ?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jul 2012)

If you missed it last night  , you can watch it here. http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=322052


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> don't buy one, then!


no intention of doing, they look hoorendous and I wouldn't anyway as they're probably carbon fibre


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

http://www.wyndymilla.com/shop/wm-classic-pink-white-grey-tricolour-jersey/ 

nice!


----------



## Biglad82 (24 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.wyndymilla.com/shop/wm-classic-pink-white-grey-tricolour-jersey/
> 
> nice!


Hello sailor ..........


----------



## subaqua (24 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.wyndymilla.com/shop/wm-classic-pink-white-grey-tricolour-jersey/
> 
> nice!


 

put the credit card down and step away from the keyboard and nobody will get hurt eyes !!

1st the paul smith and now this


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jul 2012)

I was behind a geezer in a WyndyMilla jersey on a Sportive a few weeks ago. I thought they had a racing team, competed in the Halfords Tour Series a couple of years back? As for their bikes, they remind me of a more garish version of Surly. Not really for me but better than being plain and boring, possibly...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Jul 2012)

I think this show could be on par with that english anthem effort on sunday there.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jul 2012)

Yes it was disappointing but I'll give it a few more goes.

Yes the "jaunty cap" thing is overdone to the point that anyone doing it now is bound to look like a **at - clearly it's become a new sheep trend. LMNH clearly has a good verging on overdone PR outfit - the News 24 TdF coverage featured several folk wearing LMNH-branded jaunty caps just happening to wander past the camera.

Personally after their recent coverage I'll be staying away from there more than usual.

Hemmingway was cleary pretending to be a complete novice for the sake of the intro to city cycling piece - fair enough if it encourages folk to get out.

Yes Obree looks nuts but his (I think it was his) wobbling tip was good - I do a fair bit of that approaching junctions/situations where cars might think they can turn across me.

wobble on.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

let's have some answers

is a tv show about cycling a goer?
what kind of format might it be?
if it's segments, what might those segments be about?

my view is that if it is done in segments then it might be split four ways 
a) beginners - these people can help you explore the countryside, get around town (and, yes, Wayne Hemingway, who is no mean cyclist, did do a decent job) 
b) aspirationals - yes, you too can cycle to Paris/JoG
c) expert/competitive - from Audax to Olympics - not really my thing, but with Team GB doing so well there'll never be a better time


----------



## StuAff (24 Jul 2012)

Hmmm...watching it now. Clearly low budget, clearly on a learning curve, but not half as bad as it could have been. 
Main presenter: Oh dear. This guy annoyed me on the London Nocturne highlights programme and he's not growing on me.
Our Nige: The guy is not a raconteur, but he is at least a cyclist and genuine supporter of cycling. He did a JOG-Paris run in 11 days last month, BTW. And there will be other guests....
Like Gary & Graham: legends, the pair of them. Worth every second of screen time. 
Wayne Hemingway: Not patronising, made some good points about city cycling safely.
Rob Hayles: Yes, rough....but he knows his stuff and that came across well.

It needs time, I hope it'll get it.


----------



## Doseone (24 Jul 2012)

Marcel Wust did a road test of the Windymilla Massive Attack in Pro Cycling a month or two ago. He loved the bike and likened them to cycling's version of Rip Curl or Billabong. The bike was just shy of £10k though although it was a pretty top end spec.

I'd say good luck to anyone who is trying to promote bikes and cycling in the UK in whatever format, and that includes the makers of the Cycling Show.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2012)

downfader said:


> Last year it got record figures... 5 million viewers a day. This year is supposed to have had more. I've had people who dont ride come up and ask me "Will Wiggins really win it!?"


nothing like 5 million. BARB is your friend


----------



## Biglad82 (24 Jul 2012)

Do you think Mansell was told to drop the lines In about wearing a helmet ??


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Do people really take note of whether an advert matches a programme?


 
I did. Bet others did too.


----------



## captainhastings (24 Jul 2012)

Keep watching so it does not get canned and hopefully it will have a future


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jul 2012)

The feedback elsewhere does smack a bit of 'we're British so we hate it when people make an effort'.


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peteaud (24 Jul 2012)

Next weeks stars are Leslie Garett and the "amazing" david beckham and anyone else who can jump on the bandwaggon.


----------



## Biglad82 (24 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The feedback elsewhere does smack a bit of 'we're British so we hate it when people make an effort'.
> 
> 
> Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


Don't hate it because im British , I didn't like it because it wasn't very good, I, like every one else on here would like to see it flourish , but it's not going to in its current form surly ???


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Jul 2012)

Leslie garrett and Beckham?! For serious?? Do either of them even own a bike?


----------



## Boris Bajic (24 Jul 2012)

I thought it was excellent. There was a gentleman with a motor-racing background and he was just charisma on legs.

I liked the jaunty caps. I found them jaunty.

I liked the bit where they showed what Box Hill looks like. I found it Boxy.

There was a lot of talking in a very hip cafe and a mad-looking sweaty sock who looked as though he could pedal quite fast on a washing machine or similar if rumour is to be believed.

Also (and my favourite bit) there was the attached excellent interview with Millar and Cavendish. It was filmed last year, but they were right to include it as it contains some glorious insight into the factors that drive these uber-elite athletes to the highs they achieve with such apparent ease.

I attach a file here for the interview: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akhgXpHRHGY


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (24 Jul 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Leslie garrett and Beckham?! For serious?? Do either of them even own a bike?



I think (hope) he's kidding!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> let's have some answers
> 
> is a tv show about cycling a goer?
> what kind of format might it be?
> ...


d) Commuting
e) Funky gadgets and product reviews


----------



## downfader (24 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> nothing like 5 million. BARB is your friend


 
Not really. Their website is an appalling user interface cock up. I certainly couldnt find last years info, did find a brief reference to one of the sunday highlight shows this year.. supposedly getting 85,000 viewers.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jul 2012)

Just seen Obre (sp?) on the Panarama program, I had no idea he actually built the bike he broke records on! Wow!


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2012)

Who is this Hemmingway fella?

Thought the show ok, but do we need this Hemmingway person. His bike was a girls one, and he side dismounted.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just seen Obre (sp?) on the Panarama program, I had no idea he actually built the bike he broke records on! Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD




Oh he did, and I raced against him. He was the same level Boardman was. Both bloody fast.


----------



## lb81 (24 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just seen Obre (sp?) on the Panarama program, I had no idea he actually built the bike he broke records on! Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD



Slightly off topic so i apologise in advance but did anyone else watch panorama and get left feeling a little patronised? 

Also Obree is a legend, i watched his biography type film The Flying Scotsman last month and it was a brilliant film. Highly recommended watch.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (24 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just seen Obre (sp?) on the Panarama program, I had no idea he actually built the bike he broke records on! Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD



Try and watch the Jonny lee miller film 'Flying Scotsman', awesome film, found it by mistake and loved it!


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Leslie garrett and Beckham?! For serious?? Do either of them even own a bike?


 
David Beckham was once spotted coming out of a bike shop pushing a fixie with no brakes and no foot retention:












He even rode it a bit:






Then loaded it into his car after riding around:


----------



## Panter (25 Jul 2012)

Well I liked it.

Ok, it wasn't exactly riveting all the way through, but it was perfectly watchable and a bloody sight better than all the other cycling shows out there...


----------



## Andrius.B (25 Jul 2012)

Can't wait for the next episode. Really want to see what they come up with next.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (25 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> David Beckham was once spotted coming out of a bike shop pushing a fixie with no brakes and no foot retention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Lesley Garret sang for Brad so she's gonna be on??? Lame!


----------



## Glow worm (26 Jul 2012)

Finally managed to see it and thought it was OK to be honest. I was expecting a disaster after reading this thread. It was the first one after all, and I found it promising as it seemed to be pitched at a range of different types of cyclist. They could do something about the sound quality in the Cafe though and when the mountain bike bloke came on I thought, blimey, Adam Ant's let himself go!


----------



## Andrius.B (26 Jul 2012)

I just think that 22 minutes for a once-a-week show is way too short. 45mins would be more like it.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (28 Jul 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> And Lesley Garret sang for Brad so she's gonna be on??? Lame!



One has yellow wheels one has red, he must have a few quid or something...


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Jul 2012)

MUCH better tonight IMO, but too short.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2012)

I don't really understand the point of this show.
In it's current format it is way too short and the show goes into very little detail about the subjects it covers.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jul 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> MUCH better tonight IMO, but too short.



This


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a Victorian Terrace house, red brick, 1882 build.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2012)

It's going to be an hour long from the 13th August.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2012)

Was last night's actually worth me watching on the ITV4 website then? The first episode was pretty weak...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Was last night's actually worth me watching on the ITV4 website then? The first episode was pretty weak...


 

I think you will be dissapointed if you did bother watching it.
It's such a great shame the programme is so crap.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2012)

Cheers - suspected as much. Think I will spend the evening re-arranging my sock drawer.


----------



## headcoat (31 Jul 2012)

I thought it was ok, its got legs.

My main criticism is the length, my wife keeps going on about that as well...but thats a different story


----------



## Sandra6 (31 Jul 2012)

I liked the footage of the downhill mtb-ing in the snow, but that was about all. 
When the guy was supposedly telling us all about the bike I didn't think he told us much at all, other than that it had wheels and some suspension. 
I missed the first half cycling home from work.


----------



## jayonabike (31 Jul 2012)

Two episodes and in both the wearing of a helmet has been mentioned. Do they realize it's still not compulsory to wear one. Last week it was Nigel Mansell and last night Gary Kemp. It's as if the producers are telling guests to advocate the wearing of helmets.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2012)

So far so crap. Eddy Merckx on it though, pity the questions were lame and few. It's a bit middle aged and that's coming from someone who is middle aged.


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jul 2012)

So we have had two programmes, three icons of the cycling world interviewed. The producers seem to be listening to feedback, i.e. Less background noise in the cafe last night. Lots of celebs advocating the benefits and pleasure of cycling.It is the only dedicated cycling show on British TV.
It ain't perfect but it is a damn site better than nowt. For me it seems to be a work in progress. I for one will keep watching it.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2012)

Just finished watching last nights. I think when they make it an hour long it will be much better as they will be able to go into more detail.

I want one of those seatposts that snaps up at the touch of a button for climbing!!


----------



## Muguruki (31 Jul 2012)

Last night's was better. But then again you can't go wrong with a programme that has Fat Eddy on it.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> It's going to be an hour long from the 13th August.


God help us......


----------



## marzjennings (31 Jul 2012)

Watching the interview with Eddy Merckx now on youtube, not a bad way to spend my lunch break.

Glad to see they've posted the show to the web.


----------



## derrick (31 Jul 2012)

The bit about the bike fit was good


----------



## Nearly there (31 Jul 2012)

I think it needs to be an hour long it feels cramped and rushed at the minute surely having a cycle show on tv is progress?


----------



## MattHB (31 Jul 2012)

Muguruki said:


> Last night's was better. But then again you can't go wrong with a programme that has Fat Eddy on it.



Last nights was better than the week before?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (31 Jul 2012)

It was mildly better, he did at least acknowledge the comments they have had. Still feels like they have dived in with no intro to the world of cycling. It did seem a bit suspect the way Kemp introduced his helmet (!) as if he was told to get it in there somewhere. An hour will either make it better or kill it. Despite all that, given the total shi-ite on tv at the moment, at least it isn't a game show, cookery or other reality tv, it's hobby tv!


----------



## black'n'yellow (31 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lots of celebs advocating the benefits and pleasure of cycling.


 
I wish these cycling celebs would just fvck off - I really do. I'm fed up with having to listen to them telling me how great it is to ride a bike.....


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (31 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I wish these cycling celebs would just fvck off - I really do. I'm fed up with having to listen to them telling me how great it is to ride a bike.....



I guess they are just normal blokes under it all, they love cycling and want to talk about it. Nowt wrong with that IMO! Don't think they are going to inspire new riders and I don't find it worthy of entertainment but still...


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Aug 2012)

It might be an idea to get some actual cyclists on to talk about cycling. Just normal folk, talking about bikes.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2012)

I watched both episodes back to back last night. Some interesting bits like the bike-fitting session and the downhill MTB. The loop round Box Hill was interesting too.

Judicious use of the fast-forward button may be needed but I agree with others that the show is getting better. I think it is way is better than having nothing at all.


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2012)

A huge improvement on episode 1, and I hope it will continue to improve (anyone remember how hit and miss the Simpsons was to start with?)



martint235 said:


> I want one of those seatposts that snaps up at the touch of a button for climbing!!


 
Me too, but they're not cheap.


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2012)

benb said:


> Me too, but they're not cheap.


 That's more than my MTB is worth!!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (1 Aug 2012)

I want them to get the lastest bikes in, then get a stig of the cylcing world to race then around a track to compare.


----------



## albion (1 Aug 2012)

They seem to be making a very good stab at it.

Lots of it is not for me but that is quite a positive.


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2012)

Someone suggested to the cycle show on twitter that I should be on for silly cyclists. Humbling indeed.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (1 Aug 2012)

Watching it on the itv player at the minute


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2012)

The YouTube account has a 16 minute version of the interview/Q & A with Eddy, just downloaded it.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Aug 2012)

Tonight: didn't actually show how to control a bike with a rear puncture, just him doing it?


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Tonight: didn't actually show how to control a bike with a rear puncture, just him doing it?


I was really, really, really hoping he'd end up with a front puncture. I wonder how many takes they had to do!

At least now we know where to find Alan Davies on a Monday if we need to.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> At least now we know where to find Alan Davies on a Monday if we need to.



More like where to avoid..


----------



## Andrius.B (6 Aug 2012)

I think the shows are getting a bit more fun to watch.
Oh, and If I get a puncture anywhere near the place Alan was getting a puncture, I will know who to blame.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Someone suggested to the cycle show on twitter that I should be on for silly cyclists. Humbling indeed.


 
I don't think that would be a bad idea, personally I think you have a very balanced approach to commuting with a camera. So many youtubers use it as a tool to point out that quality of driving is poor. You seem to point out that while driving quality can indeed be improved so can the manner in which many people approach cycling.
I have upmost respect for this approach as you could have been setting yourself up as a hate figure in the cycling community in proportions usually reserved for discussions about Lance Pharmstrong and Hemet debates.
I feel I am a better cyclist from watching some of your videos as they make me think expecially when in similar situations on the road, some are just plain scarey shoot as well.
Having a commuting section on the show, discussing equipment, how to pack clothes, how to remain safe, reviews of lights and rainproof clothing etc, discussing poor junctions etc could hold a lot of value specially for new commuters.
imho you would be ideal for this as your videos clearly show the challenges commuters face and equally your experiences would be useful to the viewers.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Someone suggested to the cycle show on twitter that I should be on for silly cyclists. Humbling indeed.


 
It might be more helpful than the (admittedly very funny) Mr. Hemmingway teaching us about traffic!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2012)

I watched it last night I wasted 30 minutes of my life, I know it is on a very tight budget but I'm sure some of us on here could put on a more interesting show than them.


----------



## defy-one (7 Aug 2012)

I really want to like this program and get excited about the content. Yet again i'm left deflated and thinking wtf was that


----------



## Peter Armstrong (7 Aug 2012)

All they need to do is model the programme around top gear, Get more reviews in, get a top spec bike in and show us how good it is, do it for a road bike, bmx, commuter, then something crazy.

Set some challenges, modd some bikes, make it fun. Find us the smoothes roads and nicest rides in Britton.



Not how to ride on a road, yawn, how to ride with a puncture yawn, and how to yawn on a bike, yawn.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2012)

Some hilarious television. 
If you recorded last nights (Mon. 6/8/12) just look at the family sitting behind the sofa. I think the two old ladies might be the Cycling Granddad's other halves (only after the old men had been on did they appear behind the sofa. But that bored bloke just staring into space and, probably his son, looking half asleep.


----------



## Andrius.B (7 Aug 2012)

This cycling show is trying to please every cyclist from every discipline and background, which is not possible. I think that having only 30 minutes, the only way they can be successful and useful is by actually focusing on a single discipline, like road cycling/racing, OR mtb, OR bmx, OR commuting... etc. 30 min a week is just not enough for an abstract and generalist show.


----------



## Markymark (7 Aug 2012)

I think its good - I just fast-forward throught the bits that I'm not interested in - watch it in arond 10 minutes but its an enjoyable 10 minutes.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Aug 2012)

Interesting to hear The Cannibals thoughts on race radios, and their effect on the current races. I'm with him.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2012)

I've just deleted the series link from my sky+ planner. Unless I hear it has improved immensely it won't be back.


----------



## Andrius.B (7 Aug 2012)

OK. So what would you like to see in it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

What with all the cycling on TV/t'interbeeb I've only just caught up with the on demand version. The 2nd and 3rd editions are definitely better than the first one. I noticed that the last edition was 22 minutes. So excluding ads and trailers they don't have a lot of time to waste. Yet they're still managing to. At 22 minutes for a very broad and varied subject, they're always going to be far too superficial for the most of the likes of us. It doesn't help that they seem to be trying to make a virtue of this superficiality.


----------



## wisdom (7 Aug 2012)

Ok its not got off to good start but dare i say it is a start,we now have a cycling show on normal telly,
I think the top gear idea is very good.
Maybe if enough people facebook or twitter the show with some suggestions they may be able to include them in the future.
With the cycling successes at the olympics they may build on the programme so lets send some positive thoughts to the show and see what happens.
Its worth try dont you think.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

I thought this week's show was a big improvement


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Aug 2012)

It needs to be more packages and less weird interviews on the sofa for a start. Enjoyed the piece of the small velodrome, it's as if they started the show before coming up with the ideas!


----------



## Andrius.B (7 Aug 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> It needs to be _*more packages and less weird interviews on the sofa*_ for a start. Enjoyed the piece of the small velodrome, it's as if they started the show before coming up with the ideas!


 
Exactly.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Aug 2012)

Caught the last one on a repeat - I thought it pretty damn good as an introduction to the various types of cycling for a broad range of people. Maybe over-egged the "cycling grandads" thingy a bit (they didn't seem to mind) but good that they show a broad church of cycling.
Fairly courageous of them as well I think - the temptation to just go for the hipster crowd or the amateur racers must have been high.

>>>>Irishonthecostablanca
>>most people here are commuters and have little or no interest in the sports aspects of cycling

I don't know if this is true. Is it? If so, might account for something I rather like about this place.


----------



## perplexed (8 Aug 2012)

I'm a show behind everyone else, as I've got it sky+ thingy on repeats. I thought the first show was a bit dodgy, but would agree that the second was quite a bit better.

Lets give it some time and see what happens. There are various shows on TV, which if you look back, were pretty clunky but got better.


----------



## Andrius.B (8 Aug 2012)

I thought that most people here are into road riding. Then commuting, then MTB. then everything else.


----------



## Andrius.B (8 Aug 2012)

Oh, and just incase someone missed any of the three episodes, you can watch them on the ITV player:

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=322792


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (8 Aug 2012)

It's supposed to change to an hour long show this month isn't it?


----------



## mcshroom (8 Aug 2012)

It's still a bit clunky and low budget, and the article on punctures would have been far better with more about fixing and less riding over tacks, but compared to previous efforts at cycling shows I've seen (for example the 'Innertube show' done online by Cycling.tv a few years ago) it's a definite improvement.

I too would like more features, but I think they are fighting limited budgets at the moment, and bits on the sofa are much cheaper to do.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Aug 2012)

I was agog when one of the cycling granddads said that if a girl could win a cycling medal surely a couple of fellas in their 60s should be able to do something special!



__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## captainhastings (8 Aug 2012)

I am waiting for it too pick up a bit. The interviews are very dry with just aren't we doing well at blah, reply yes we are aren't we.
More informative stuff is what I want like the training and diets of the pro's or an interview with some guy who has toured god knows how many many miles and a look at his gear.
Info on touring commuting racing etc.
But hopefully it will come and it is better than nothing


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Aug 2012)

Watched all 3 episodes earlier over lunch.

Quite frankly, I found it to be painfully dull and the camera man has yet to grasp never mind master the concept of focus which was irritating as the focus seemed to snap onto random objects in the frame leaving the presenters blurred!

The producers really need to put more effort into choosing people who not only know their stuff, but can articulate their thoughts. Thus far, most people on the features, especially the road sense feature could barely string two words together, they could have been super duper knowledgeable, but they could barely speak.

As for the sofa guest's, I do like Alan Davies, good bloke, very funny and pleasant and Obree seem's to be the sort of guy who could, given time to articulate himself, provide some very nice insights and opinions etc. He seems to be very considered in his response rather than just blurting out any old shoot, like that Gary Fisher dude who was about as articulate as an drunk gargling his own piss (all due respect for his achievements, but if he cant string together a sentence, don't put him on a TV show and ask him to talk), yet they didnt give Obree a chance to breathe, they seemed to want him to spew forth a second worth of dross on command and then move on! At least they let Eddy Merckx get a few words in!

The other episodes, the guy on the BMX, he is a skilled lad, but what was the point in him being on the show, they barely talked to him.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Aug 2012)

I haven't watched any of these. The comments here on this thread seem to be pretty objective. But I shan't be watching. All I can suggest, my 2ps worth is, that if the producers haven't looked at the cycling forums such as here or through CW or any of the other cycling mags to see what is topical and happening in cycling at pro, club, commuting, touring, mtbing scenes, etc then they are total plonkers which seems to be the case here. Why haven't they had Mark Beaumont on yet for RTW or the other guy who just beat his record? Crazy.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Aug 2012)

Letting the programme run for an extra half hour today made it so much better. There was more time to interview the guests, the features could be expanded and it just seemed much more relaxed. If only it had been this way from the start.


----------



## derrick (13 Aug 2012)

It.s getting better.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2012)

it is getting better but need a better place to film rather then LMNH's.
Don't want to see some chump in the background noshing away on a salad whilst watching/listening to an interview.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (13 Aug 2012)

Twice as long just meant twice the shite. I really want it to get good and I'll keep watching hoping it does but have you noticed...no bike reviews at all yet? Why? Worries about advertising? Break it down it's pretty piss poor featureless up to now.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> let's have some answers
> 
> is a tv show about cycling a goer?
> what kind of format might it be?
> ...


 
Its proper awful, and is getting worse. It doesn't know its audience...or cant decide upon which it should be.

Is it for hardened cyclists (elite and limited) of for those new to cycling (plentiful and fickle) or perhaps for the non cyclist who just likes to be entertained (even more plentiful and even more fickle), Top gear managed to pull one that off well

Once they decide they can gear the programme accordingly.

I personally have very limited knowledge of say Eddie Merckyxzkyz achievements so perhaps a segment on each guest and his/her life life would be interesting (perhaps even a review of his Emx range)...I'm sure a segment on Fisher would have been.

As far as ideas, well...

I have nothing against Alan Davies but at least have a celebrity who doesn't appear as surprised by their appearance on the show as we are.

Shootouts...we need shootouts, how about a few presenters arguing it out over Sram vs Shimano or full susser vs hardtail, ally versus carbon, red lights jumping vs ...er...not red light jumping. Helments or not.

perhaps sex it up with exotic shootouts like Pinarello dogma 2 vs Merckx Emx5..I dont care about how relevant they are to one another...get some sexy shots of sexy bikes

Maybe induct those new to cycling by showing segments dedicated to the varied forms of riding, and the even more varied forms of cycle...make them entertaining and even slightly comical. Put a brompton on an MTB downhill trail or challange riders to climb alpe d'huez on a fixed...or a bent, whilst letting a pro spin up in on a full carbon tool fit for the job

Show something glamorous and aspirational, perhaps ice riding on studs in greenland or MTB super fast downhill skills through the pyrenees perhaps even a segment on the highest paid, most successful sponsored riders in the world and the lifestyle they enjoy...then put them on a courier bike and make them compete against some uber cool courier in jeans and vans.

loose the frumpy kooky and frankly ugly spectators from the cafe, I don't care how real they are they make cycling look like something taken up by misfits and outcasts. They are literally ruining my cred.

Get on location. Get out on a Californian trail to show us how MTB came about and inspire us to want to go there. Go to the Alps, go to Death valley, the Amazon, great wall of china go any-place that isn't dull and rainy.

Take bikes places that we would never be allowed to ride...timetrial's through Bluewater, MTB over the top of the O2, BMX around the Colosseum, relive famous car chases... on bikes through beautiful city locations... fixed racing through the Paris streets following Jason Bournes route or BMX down the San Fran hills al-la Steve MQueen...Who wouldn't want to watch that?

I appreciate they tried some location stuff but it was poorly executed and a waste of opportunity. The short segments that they had on glacial riding for example showed little more than interviews with the presenter before and after the event. not slick shots of the environment that give you a taste of the event (the BBC are masters at this in my view).

oh, and drop the cylemeter challange thing, its pointless and dull and frankly putting the likes of Alan Davies (who will happily admit to being a middle aged infrequent cyclist) up against someone like Keelan Phillips was humiliating...to Phillips.

I'm so disappointed by this missed opportunity.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Aug 2012)

Was good to see a Gary Rhodes lookalike on the show last night. As for the show itself,its something cycling I suppose


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Aug 2012)

It was on, but I wasn't paying attention - kind of says it all. I pay attention at the wiggle advert!!
I did like the bit when they talked to commuters, and showed you about locking up your bike.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2012)

It's getting better, but it has a long way to go to become entertaining


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (14 Aug 2012)

All good points from Jonny but I don't think they have the budget for more than a few exotic packages like the snow covered mountain biking which seemed to be filmed mostly on go-pro's.

A better format would be:

Welcome from the host, a 2 minute round up of sport events, a package as they are doing now, keep them relevant and general to appeal to cyclists and none cyclist viewers, then a gadget show like shoot off of bikes, reviews of new kit, like Di2 or 2013 models or even the latest helmets?

Then another package, then a guest on the sofa but please make them relevant to cycling and then if we have to have the Star on a reasonably fixed gear bike at least have people on who can genuinely compete with each other so a good leader board gets going!

Easy really!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Aug 2012)

I thought it better to tell them, rather than just bitch about it.

Sent to Rohan Browning MD of Century TV the producers

_"Rohan._
_You don't know me, which is probably best._
_I am a keen cyclist, __keener now more than ever.__ I commute 40 odd miles through London most days, ride at weekends when the wife issues a hall pass and am attempting LEJOG next August in aid of cancer research.__I am also very active in the cycle community. I am a long standing member of a large cycle forum and contribute positively to promote cycling.I have published cycle safety guides to help new riders and do all I can to set a positive image of cycling._
_I tell you this in the hope that it will somehow qualify my next statement._
_THE CYCLE SHOW IS AWFUL...and is getting worse._
_There, I've said it._
_I know this is hard to read, I know the show represent hours and hours of dedication and effort and I know that, ultimately you will feel some paternal pride towards the show._
_But this is tough love my friend._
_You see, I want your show to be great, I want it to earn you millions, I want it to set your presenters up for life and for it to attract a huge production budget year on year. I want it to be the oracle of the cycle community, the talk of the water cooler. When people use the phrase" the cycle show" I want it to evoke images of your show, your presenters, your ideas...not foggy drizzly memories of the NEC._
_I was so disappointed in the show that i recently took to the keyboard to hammer out my disgust on 'tenternet. In the hope that this somehow helps to add to content I shall reveal below my outburst. (I apologise in advance, its not pretty and its not clever but i do hope it helps to make your show great.)_
_Press on Fella, you will succeed... I know it!_
_All the best."_


----------



## BSRU (14 Aug 2012)

Why when ever they talk about encouraging more cyclists, do they seem to go on about spending huge amounts of money on getting cyclists off the "dangerous" roads onto purpose built cycling infrastructure like the Dutch and wearing helmets.
About time they mention enforcing the laws we already have and having a traffic police presence on our streets.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2012)

One thing I did notice last night was when ever they showed a group of cyclists on the roads they were all wearing helmets there were only a few without I did wonder if this was actual staged


----------



## dawesome (14 Aug 2012)

Just awful. Unprofessional, silly and poorly presented, one line "Looks like things have never been better for cyclists!" which is trite and meaningless.

There was some very silly undertaking in the cycling clips, and I couldn't ride on a public road and look into a camera behind me at the same time.

The bloke eating was incredibly annoying. Rubbish programme.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2012)

I thought Ned Boulting was good, the mix was half decent, the presenter kind of dull and the guest from Rwanda a bit silly. They've got a thing about girly girls. I don't have a problem with the undertaking, and looking back at the camera is fine as long as the person on the front of the motorbike has their wits about them. And they were clear about the distinction between cycling in London and the rest of the country, so, in that respect, the 'never had it so good' comment was justified.

It may get there. It needs time.


----------



## Hilldodger (14 Aug 2012)

Glad I turned down the opportunity to take part. They contacted me before christmas about either featuring cyclemagic or me doing some history. They didn't sound very professional back then.

_The other episodes, the guy on the BMX, he is a skilled lad, but what was the point in him being on the show, they barely talked to him. _
Because he can hardly string an intellegent sentence together.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> Glad I turned down the opportunity to take part. They contacted me before christmas about either featuring cyclemagic or me doing some history. They didn't sound very professional back then.
> 
> _The other episodes, the guy on the BMX, he is a skilled lad, but what was the point in him being on the show, they barely talked to him. _
> *Because he can hardly string an intellegent sentence together.*


 
The point re. guests who could not articulate was prevalent throughout my post.

Neither could most of the other guests and the ones that could, weren't given the chance.

If someone can not speak a few coherent sentences, then do not put them on a TV show as a featured guest in a chat/interview based section, simply does it! If he couldn't speak coherently enough for him to interviewed, they had no business having him on the show as a couch guest, it was just awkward and he did not contribute to the show at all (not that the producers actually gave him a chance). They could have just shown one of his short video's and discussed it between themselves.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Aug 2012)

Very Londoncentric.


----------



## Hilldodger (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The point re. guests who could not articulate was prevalent throughout my post.
> 
> Neither could most of the other guests and the ones that could, weren't given the chance.
> 
> If someone can not speak a few coherent sentences, then do not put them on a TV show as a featured guest in a chat/interview based section, simply does it! If he couldn't speak coherently enough for him to interviewed, they had no business having him on the show as a couch guest, it was just awkward and he did not contribute to the show at all (not that the producers actually gave him a chance). They could have just shown one of his short video's and discussed it between themselves.


 
Err. I wasn't disagreeing or arguing with you, I happen to know Keelan because he's from Leicester and I've worked with him before. He appears on TV quite a bit because of his skill but he isn't good at speaking in public - even at his own shows he struggles.


----------



## jim55 (15 Aug 2012)

does antyone have a link for this ,i watched the first one and wanted to see if the next was any btr  ,but i forgot it was on and now i cant seem to find it


----------



## mcshroom (15 Aug 2012)

its on the itv player


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2012)

jim55 said:


> does antyone have a link for this ,i watched the first one and wanted to see if the next was any btr  ,but i forgot it was on and now i cant seem to find it


I watched it last night here


----------



## WelshSossy (23 Aug 2012)

This weeks show (show 5) has by far been the most enjoyable. And also a full hour show!


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2012)

It has, IMO, been getting better and, whilst that was from a pretty poor starting position, I also enjoyed the most recent show.

I'd like them to mix up the location, though. There plenty of fab cycling to be done in the UK and, again IMO, very little of that fab cycling is within 10 miles of that particular café. Sure, have a show or two in London but take it to Oxford or Cambridge, take it to Bristol and Birmingham, take it to Manchester and Edinburgh. Each of those can offer a similar level of café culture and get away from the London-centric & 'sponsored by **** coffee shop' impression which it's giving at the moment.

And that from someone who cycles in London.


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2012)

Now deleted off my schedule. It's a bit too metropolitan right on for me.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2012)

They have to get rid of the blonde girl presenter or send her to tv presenter school.


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> They have to get rid of the blonde girl presenter or send her to tv presenter school.


I'd erased her from my mind but, now you've reminded me, Mrs Norm utters unutterables whenever she appears.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2012)

Can they please fine a guest that doesn't keep mentioning Rapha. Kemp and Banks so far. Sheesh.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Aug 2012)

I'm finding myself wanting to not watch it, but some inexplicable force keeps making me tune in, (should delete series link perhaps?) 

I'll keep going for a bit longer, expecting little, and getting it in spades upto now. 

Another week or two and if no improvement I'll knock it on the head 

+1 for the main presenter and +1 for the blonde bint as well.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2012)

Have only seen bits of the previous shows and wasn't that impressed, the last one with Lizzie and Dani was OK though, well, a bit better at least


----------



## wisdom (25 Aug 2012)

Defineatly a lot better than the first.
Even had a review of the folders although not wanting one myself they could have gone more in depth,like how to fold them and how small they packed.
Thought Geoff Banks had some good thoughts on womens cycle racing.
Penny farthing was different.
The olympic girls gave good interviews
So overall it is getting there.


----------



## Norm (25 Aug 2012)

wisdom said:


> Defineatly a lot better than the first.
> Even had a review of the folders although not wanting one myself they could have gone more in depth,like how to fold them and how small they packed.


Which reminds me, they would have struggled with folding at least one of those 'folders' as it was a Moulton (TSR2, IIRC)


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

I stopped watching when I saw Rob Hayles testing folders....a bit like getting Damon Hill to test mobility scooters.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

I'm really enjoying it now that the producers have relaxed a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm really enjoying it now that the producers have relaxed a bit.


 

And got the divs in the background in the cafe to shut up...


----------



## JuanLobbe (25 Aug 2012)

Beats me why they don't get out and film some stuff on the 100 greatest climbs - chance to do _Coast_-style scenery with tips on climbing and maybe a competitive element too... I want to see someone going up Bealach na Ba!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

I would love to see some of the excellent cinematography used in Top Gear on this show, give us bike porn!


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Sod the bikes .... Just give us porn!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> They have to get rid of the blonde girl presenter or send her to tv presenter school.


 
Too true... tbh all of the presenters are amateurish, both of the women are REALLY BAD though.


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Aug 2012)

Items always lack content. How easy is it to fold the bikes? What do they weigh? How much? The later being very important when making comparisons, are we comparing a Rolls Royce with a Mini?
I would also have liked some info on the penny farthing, when/where it was made.
What about a maintenance item?


----------



## Norm (27 Aug 2012)

Stephen Roche - that's a good start, but I bet they make some mistakes talking about the C2W scheme.


----------



## Norm (27 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> ....but I bet they make some mistakes talking about the C2W scheme.


There we go. No requirement for it to be a 12 month rental and the 5% final payment is no longer accurate, and hasn't been for, what, 18 months now?

But I will say that was a better summary of C2W than I've seen in any media before now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Aug 2012)

Bike reviews would be far more constructive than the blonde bint trying to do stunts FFS 

In fact bike reviews would be better than her trying her hand at anything IMO.

I'm struggling to stick with the program now. In fact I'd recorded it tonight and it's still on play back. Mrs S is still watching but I'm sat at the computer slagging it off.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (27 Aug 2012)

The interviews are so obviously filler for a lack of other content. They seem to be scared of reviewing bikes by brand and model, almost as if they don't want to do free advertising or maybe the sponsors don't want them reviewing anything they don't sell? In the C2W segment they must have edited it brutally, it felt like it went from a-z in 2 minutes when it started out as a long journey!

I will keep watching and hoping.

If they read this or any of our 'reviews' I hope they know we want it to work and are being constructive!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Aug 2012)

They really do seem to being paying attention to crit though, perhaps even ours...

Last week someone on here said the show was too Londoncentric, this week starts with the presenter making the point that they cover stories nationwide.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Aug 2012)

Last night I did soon start wondering why I wasn't doing something else more interesting. Re advertising - wasn't the branding on thr bike behind the presenters obscured with yellow tape? I became more interested in that, and what sort of stands the bikes were displayed on, than the discussion - the rest was totally non memorable. 'Amusing' that the C2W MTB guy was so open about wanting a 1K bike to go off road - I thought you had to at least pretend it was to get to your place of work. (If not why not offer the scheme to everyone in some form? EG VAT free bikes for pensioners?)


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (28 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> They really do seem to being paying attention to crit though, perhaps even ours...
> 
> Last week someone on here said the show was too Londoncentric, this week starts with the presenter making the point that they cover stories nationwide.



I spotted that too! After last weeks show, I and quite a few others said its too London centred directly on their Facebook page. I do think they are listening, it may take them time to get it right and get the budget!


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> 'Amusing' that the C2W MTB guy was so open about wanting a 1K bike to go off road - I thought you had to at least pretend it was to get to your place of work.


Perhaps he lives somewhere like this?








youngoldbloke said:


> Last night I did soon start wondering why I wasn't doing something else more interesting. Re advertising - wasn't the branding on the bike behind the presenters obscured with yellow tape?


+1


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Aug 2012)

It not getting better, I wish they would talk more about current road and track races, and when they are next on etc, (they did a little last night) I also want bike reviews, and again bike version of they stig racing different bikes around the track. Two woman sat in a cafe is boring, yes its nice to see them, but they talk alot but say nothing.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Aug 2012)

Ow and talk about STRAVA segments!


----------



## Nearly there (28 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> They really do seem to being paying attention to crit though, perhaps even ours...


One thing people originally said about the show was It was too short at half n hour so now we have the hour and I think its improved a bit
I think they should have the balls to review bikes of all styles and budgets though.


----------



## Sullie (28 Aug 2012)

Oh I think I may have seen bits of this...keep seeing some blonde woman messing about on various bikes..bmx last week & polo this?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Aug 2012)

Whos watching the programme? Its going to be comumuters, roadies and MTBers? What with the crappy folding bike and that blonde? Top gear reviews the fastest cars, and if they do have to review an electric car they take the pee, and does anyone care for the crappy bike race at the end, they should do it in the dome, or even that mini one!


----------



## Crankarm (28 Aug 2012)

I'm glad I don't watch this programme. It sounds dire.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

its not dire compared with the alternatives, but a lot of it is crap

Stephen Roche last night spent most of the time promoting his book, holidays an and anything else he got money out of.

The black cycling blogger is a waste of space - sorry dont know her name, and the blonde bimbo just gets given crap things to do - who cares about bicycle polo and being able to jump a 180 on a BMX? shouldn't that be saved until they run out of real content in about 20 years time? 

and as for that pro cyclinst last night, god he could hardly string two words together


----------



## Norm (28 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Two woman sat in a cafe is boring, yes its nice to see them, but they talk alot but say nothing.


Funny, that's one of the things I like. Racing has been on a fair bit recently and, whilst I do find it fascinating to watch that, it's great, imo, to have a chance to see and hear the people behind the visors.

I spotted the 'nationwide' comment as well, but they are still sitting in LMNH, whatever they claim.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Aug 2012)

The cycle show seriously needs to get so decent reviews on there, its not so hard. Peleton Magazine manage to do a pretty good job of it imho, and they hand the bike to a Stig character at the end of the reviews to ride.
The presenter sounds passionate about bikes and gets your attention, unlike what we have on the cycle show. The only decent presenter on there is Rob imho



Contrary to popular belief, I would like to deny any relationship to Peleton magazine and deny being MrH the Stig clone until my book deal comes through


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (28 Aug 2012)

Although I am glad there is finally something about cycling on TV that isn't just coverage of various tours and races, I really think some of the segments could go more in depth especially the commuting ones.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> One thing people originally said about the show was It was too short at half n hour so now we have the hour and I think its improved a bit


I never thought it was too short as half an hour. All they've done is stretch the same mediocre content out to an hour. I want quality not quantity.



Lee_M said:


> its not dire compared with the alternatives


What alternatives?


----------



## Alan57 (29 Aug 2012)

I was looking forward to this programme when it first was advertised, but since it started i`ve found it less than inspiring. I was hoping for a cycling show with gear tests ,bike porn,info about bikes and cycling. I think the format just doesn`t work , too much talking and to be honest i`m not really interested in celebs that cycle although Gary Kemp was quite interesting. I suppose it`s better than nothing though.


----------



## perplexed (30 Aug 2012)

The interview with LA and DK was a bit long and laboured. I was interested in what they had to say, but they didn't need to keep re-visiting it. The test of the folders was so superficial as to make it worthless. Good idea, just not done very well. They may as well have just said, " This is a green one, this is a grey one, and this one is orange. I like the grey one the best..." I'm not knocking Rob Hayles, I quite like him, but there's just no depth to it.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (3 Sep 2012)

Better tonight, almost watchable. Still the worst interviewer on the planet though!

Too much sofa stuff still and still NO reviews??


----------



## downfader (3 Sep 2012)

Really liked it tonight.

BTW did anyone see Gaz (39 stone cyclist) on there tonight. Did a good job showing how anyone can benefit from cycling


----------



## dalewheeler (4 Sep 2012)

Yeah that was a good bit.
Better than the "bike service" article, which IMHO should have done more to explain HOW to clean/lube/check bits instead of replacing with new


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

It's a truly dreadful piece of television, a good idea badly executed. Presenters that have the personality of a carrier bag, no content of any note and irritatingly filmed, and they really need to get rid of that scruffy blond bint, she doesn't even know how to speak!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (5 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> It's a truly dreadful piece of television, a good idea badly executed. Presenters that have the personality of a carrier bag, no content of any note and irritatingly filmed, and they really need to get rid of that scruffy blond bint, she doesn't even know how to speak!


The presenter issue is probably down to limited budget.


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Sep 2012)

Well done to Gaz. Good interview. 
Maybe they need to make it a weekly thing were they interview one member of this forum every episode?!


----------



## Crankarm (5 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> It's a truly dreadful piece of television, a good idea badly executed. Presenters that have the personality of a carrier bag, no content of any note and irritatingly filmed, and they really need to get rid of that scruffy blond bint, she doesn't even know how to speak!


 
Don't hold back.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Sep 2012)

Why can't guys on here who think it could be done so much better get together to do a show and broadcast it on Youtube?


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (5 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Why can't guys on here who think it could be done so much better get together to do a show and broadcast it on Youtube?


 
Because most of them have absolutely no idea just how much it costs to produce an hour of television. A two-man HD crew with kit will cost you around £1,000 per ten-hour day, plus expenses, and that doesn't include hotel bills, paying the director, edit time, grading, etc. And in a day you can typically shoot enough footage for a five-minute VT.

Good television isn't cheap.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Why can't guys on here who think it could be done so much better get together to do a show and broadcast it on Youtube?


 
tere's an old saying

"easier to be a critic than an artist"

nuff said


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (5 Sep 2012)

Just because someone thinks it's a bad show, one shouldn't automatically jump to the 'well if you think you could do it better...' stance. 

I think a lot of the comments are constructive and besides, how expensive it is shouldn't be an excuse for how poor it is.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Just because someone thinks it's a bad show, one shouldn't automatically jump to the 'well if you think you could do it better...' stance.
> 
> I think a lot of the comments are constructive and besides, how expensive it is shouldn't be an excuse for how poor it is.


 
Have you watched breakfast TV lately? costs a fortune - complete tripe

the cycle show is orders of magnitude better than that Lorraine Kelly woman


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> The presenter issue is probably down to limited budget.



Limited budget! I should say so. I know people who could present better than that, who would do it free of charge so that could have a show reel. 

But the content of the programme is so lame. What was that nonsense all about the bike being serviced? And that bit at the end when the twp guests race each other on the static bike is armpit itching embarrassing. 

The main presenter, whilst pleasant enought has no edge to him, I feel like he's been given the questions to ask, or has done very little research on the guests he's interviewing. 

It's a shocking bit of telly, and if it gets another series I'll eat an inner tube.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Why can't guys on here who think it could be done so much better get together to do a show and broadcast it on Youtube?



You make a good point. The fact of the matter is, they probably can't, but then neither can the so called professionals. It took them two years to get the show off the ground and get the the finance for it, and look what a bolognaise they've made of it. 

Why on earth anyone would want to make a show and put it on YouTube, Gadd only knows! No one would watch it anyway.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Because most of them have absolutely no idea just how much it costs to produce an hour of television. A two-man HD crew with kit will cost you around £1,000 per ten-hour day, plus expenses, and that doesn't include hotel bills, paying the director, edit time, grading, etc. And in a day you can typically shoot enough footage for a five-minute VT.
> 
> Good television isn't cheap.



I beleive it costs in the region of 50 to 100 k per episode to make a magazine programme of any quality. I expect The Cycle Show had £15. 6s. 3d per programme.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> the cycle show is orders of magnitude better than that Lorraine Kelly woman



At least she looks like she's had a bath in the last two weeks, combed her hair and knows how to talk to camera without sounding like an East Kent tart.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2012)

just a glaswegian fishwife


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> just a glaswegian fishwife



Fair point, at least she looks like she's had a bath this year


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Sep 2012)

At least it is a cycling show and hopefully it will get better as it goes along ................ or not ..................... if you dont like it dont watch it


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> Fair point, at least she looks like she's had a bath this year


 
I'm quite happy to help the blonde one have a bath if she asks nicely


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (5 Sep 2012)

Probably be the last one next Monday


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> At least she looks like she's had a bath in the last two weeks, combed her hair and knows how to talk to camera without sounding like an East Kent tart.


 

Yes, thanks. There's really no need for that is there.
She may not be a great presenter but she sure doesn't deserve nasty abuse.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes, thanks. There's really no need for that is there.
> She may not be a great presenter but she sure doesn't deserve nasty abuse.



Fair enough. I apologise, I shall not speak of her again.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2012)

goo


CarlP said:


> Fair enough. I apologise, I shall not speak of her again.


 
Good oh, dont forget shes a cyclist turned presenter, rather than a presenter jumping on a bandwagon


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (5 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> goo
> 
> 
> Good oh, dont forget shes a cyclist turned presenter, rather than a presenter jumping on a bandwagon



I think she's ok, a million times better than the main bloke! 

And I would...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> goo
> 
> 
> Good oh, dont forget shes a cyclist turned presenter, rather than a presenter jumping on a bandwagon



I'm saying nuffink


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2024416, member: 259"]ignore button activated.[/quote]

I didn't know there was one of those! Cool!


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Sep 2012)

CarlP the producer turned down for Cycling Show gig.....


----------



## Ajay (5 Sep 2012)

I think she does a good job, she's passionate about cycling, knows how to ride a bike, and must be the only blonde on TV not to have her teeth bleached - good for her.
She's chatting to cyclists about cycling, it's not Newsnight ffs.


----------



## Peteaud (5 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Have you watched breakfast TV lately? costs a fortune - complete tripe
> 
> the cycle show is orders of magnitude better than that Lorraine Kelly woman


 

Dont Diss LK (ive got the hots for her )


----------



## Norm (5 Sep 2012)

I definitely think it is getting better. The maintenance bit said all that was needed, IMO, for the TV audience, they aren't trying to take the place of the 'How to' guides all over YouTube.

The blonde girl's piece this week, on the downhiller, was all a bit weird, IMO. She hardly asked him a question and he hardly appeared on screen, a 45 second trailer for a 30 second piece on camera.


----------



## albion (5 Sep 2012)

That 'lack of edge' actually tells us more about the state of British TV than anything else.

It is a laid back and often intelligent show. It's a duck out of water in dumb Britain and something I'd watch.
TV hysteria is for children.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (5 Sep 2012)

albion said:


> That 'lack of edge' actually tells us more about the state of British TV than anything else.
> 
> It is a laid back and often intelligent show. It's a duck out of water in dumb Britain and something I'd watch.
> TV hysteria is for children.



I'll agree with the sentiment if not the actual statement, I think the cycle show has been poor but the signs are they are listening (and reading...) and it's obvious they are improving so time will tell.

Even the xfactor (which I could 'just' tolerate has now become XwayisessexFactor) and it seems ok to idolise dumb people as if they are something to aspire to! I mean 'nervewreck' hashtag when blonde Essex weirdo Rylan (made up name!) came on summed it up for me. Haven't watched it since.

Cheap tv doesn't have to be reality shows full of people as numb as pissstones! Rant over...


----------



## lb81 (6 Sep 2012)

I put this mondays show on last night via the online player, had to turn it off after the feature about bike maintenance.

Cervelo is taken in to the workshop, bearing play, chain/cassette, tyres are all checked and play/wear is found. Presenter establishes it sounds 'expensive', parts are replaced and Cervelo is ridden away.

What have either experienced riders or newbies learnt from that other than replacing parts on a Cervelo will likely be 'expensive'.....


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Sep 2012)

That's true! He came across as a very willing punter! Any unscrupulous dealers would have been sucking through their teeth!

It would have been more interesting to show him doing the work, the tools and skills etc.


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2012)

I think the show is aimed at a more beginner level than some members of this forum. Imagine how off putting it would have been if he'd said "Well I need to check the chain, that's a tenner for a tool for that. Oh, it's worn I'll need a toolkit to get the chain off and the cassette off, let's call that an even ton". Joe Bloggs down the street would be packing the bike back in the garage before the show was over.


----------



## lb81 (6 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think the show is aimed at a more beginner level than some members of this forum. Imagine how off putting it would have been if he'd said "Well I need to check the chain, that's a tenner for a tool for that. Oh, it's worn I'll need a toolkit to get the chain off and the cassette off, let's call that an even ton". Joe Bloggs down the street would be packing the bike back in the garage before the show was over.



Ok agreed but how many begginers ride around on Carbon Cervelo's?

I also dont really see why actually giving an idea of realistic cost is such a bad idea. And i say realistic because i cant see too many new riders going around on SPD SL`s that probably cost a ton on their own. 

Maybe even a plug for their sponsors to show that decent replacement parts need not cost the earth.


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2012)

lb81 said:


> Ok agreed but how many begginers ride around on Carbon Cervelo's?
> 
> I also dont really see why actually giving an idea of realistic cost is such a bad idea. And i say realistic because i cant see too many new riders going around on SPD SL`s that probably cost a ton on their own.
> 
> Maybe even a plug for their sponsors to show that decent replacement parts need not cost the earth.


 True but a beginner will recognise the Cervelo as "a bike" and be able to at least equate it with their own steed.

I agree they could maybe have a regular slot where they introduce tools slowly. Say start off with tyre replacement (levers, pump, maybe track pump and gas as options) and work up to cassette removal etc. This would require an ongoing commitment from ITV 4 though otherwise it would end up like one of those magazines where you end up with half a Spanish galleon and nothing to do with it.

The way I understood Monday's show was "You've got a bike, you've maybe not used it for a while and now because of Wiggo, you want to commute. Here's the things that will need checking"


----------



## Rykard (6 Sep 2012)

How about a maint slot like in Cycling Plus - each week something different - start easy punctures, brake blocks and work up through the series to the harder stuff?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2012)

I've said this on another forum. The fundamental problem with that programme is the subject matter. Cyclists talking about bikes and cycling, the cyclists themselves judging by the guests so far, are just not very interesting. The producers are trying to make a show on a very small budget about a subject that is dull. Riding a bike is fun, nearly every aspect of owning and riding a bike is fun, but listening to others talk about it is dull. That is the problem with the programme it's duller than a dull person staring at a dull puddle.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Sep 2012)

Which is why they need kit reviews..deff not dull!


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (6 Sep 2012)

This is how you make cycling interesting:


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Which is why they need kit reviews..deff not dull!


very dull.

I don't entirely agree with Carl, but I accept it's an uphill struggle. It's possible to speak and write beautifully about cycling (Henry Miller did it), and it should be very possible to make film about cycling that is beautiful. Having said that......I'm struggling to recall an example.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> very dull.
> 
> I don't entirely agree with Carl, but I accept it's an uphill struggle. It's possible to speak and write beautifully about cycling (Henry Miller did it), and it should be very possible to make film about cycling that is beautiful. Having said that......I'm struggling to recall an example.



Just be because you don't agree with me doesn't mean I am not right. ;-)

Roff Smith writes a beautifully written blog about cycling check it out  perhaps they should use aspects of that as a template for a television programme.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> This is how you make cycling interesting:




Like 'em or loathe 'em, they are very good at what they do. Great presenters, great production values, great subjects, it's is why it is one of the most successfull TV exports the BBC has. It is one of the most entertaining programmes ever.


----------



## Norm (6 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> I've said this on another forum. The fundamental problem with that programme is the subject matter. Cyclists talking about bikes and cycling, the cyclists themselves judging by the guests so far, are just not very interesting. The producers are trying to make a show on a very small budget about a subject that is dull. Riding a bike is fun, nearly every aspect of owning and riding a bike is fun, but listening to others talk about it is dull. That is the problem with the programme it's duller than a dull person staring at a dull puddle.


In your opinion.

In my opinion, there are already shows and a YouTube stuffed with videos about riding, much of the cycle show is different because it does stuff that you don't see anywhere else.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> In my opinion, there are already shows and a YouTube stuffed with videos about riding, much of the cycle show is different because it does stuff that you don't see anywhere else.



Yes of course it's my opinion, I wouldn't be typing anyone else's opinion, that would be pointless.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Why can't guys on here who think it could be done so much better get together to do a show and broadcast it on Youtube?


 



Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Because most of them have absolutely no idea just how much it costs to produce an hour of television. A two-man HD crew with kit will cost you around £1,000 per ten-hour day, plus expenses, and that doesn't include hotel bills, paying the director, edit time, grading, etc. And in a day you can typically shoot enough footage for a five-minute VT.
> 
> Good television isn't cheap.


 
I wouldn't have thought the production costs would be anything like that if the biggest critics on here were doing a programme. Made by cyclists for cyclists. If it was a goer then the advertising revenue could pay the huge production costs when it took off. That is the beauty of Youtube and similar such broadcasting platforms, you don't have the huge costs that perhaps other production companies have. Film it on an i-phone if you want. Once it gets a few thousand hits and people start talking about it .........favourably then you can start to factor in the true costs. Simples. But the important thing is to get the content and quality right from the start. It can't be that hard.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wouldn't have thought the production costs would be anything like that if the biggest critics on here were doing a programme. Made by cyclists for cyclists. If it was a goer then the advertising revenue could pay the huge production costs when it took off. That is the beauty of Youtube and similar such broadcasting platforms, you don't have the huge costs that perhaps other production companies have. Film it on an i-phone if you want. Once it gets a few thousand hits and people start talking about it .........favourably then you can start to factor in the true costs. Simples. But the important thing is to get the content and quality right from the start. It can't be that hard.



There you go. Why don't you do it then?


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (7 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I wouldn't have thought the production costs would be anything like that if the biggest critics on here were doing a programme. Made by cyclists for cyclists. If it was a goer then the advertising revenue could pay the huge production costs when it took off. That is the beauty of Youtube and similar such broadcasting platforms, you don't have the huge costs that perhaps other production companies have. Film it on an i-phone if you want. Once it gets a few thousand hits and people start talking about it .........favourably then you can start to factor in the true costs. Simples. But the important thing is to get the content and quality right from the start. It can't be that hard.


 
Sorry but you really don't have the first clue what you're talking about. Making good television isn't easy, it requires skills learnt over many years, skills which you and "cyclists" don't have. And an iPhone? Purlease.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2012)

well, I asked the redoubtable (and extraordinarily well-liked) Agent Hilda about this. She said that a one hour show would cost £40k and a half hour show would cost £22.5k. And, being the MD of a multi-national telly company producing shows for every a wide variety of channels from BBC1 to MTV and HGTV, and having seen over a 2000 programmes go on UK terrestrial TV, she'd probably know what she's on about,

Crankers is right about getting the content right (although I still think there's stuff in this show that is right), but if you want people to watch stuff on telly it's got to be neatly put together, and the people who do the putting together aren't cheap.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Sep 2012)

The YouTube idea isn't so daft, us oldies may not get it but my 13yr old daughter talks about some you tubers like they are tv stars and yes, some are filmed on iPhones and yes, some have gone on to appear in 'real' tv shows.

The world changes you know...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2027168, member: 259"]It's sponsored by Chain Reaction Cycles. I wonder how much they are putting into it?[/quote]

I don't know the amount of cash, but I read somewhere that they paid for 90% of the programme.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Sep 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Sorry but you really don't have the first clue what you're talking about. Making good television isn't easy, it requires skills learnt over many years, skills which you and "cyclists" don't have. And an iPhone? Purlease.


 
There is no need to be such an unpleasant arrogant ar$e.

All I can say is if the current makers of this so called cycling show have skills that you allude to honed over many years which no one else could possibly possess then they must be pretty crap at their job as the programme is dire. All it needs is a few amateurs to show them how it should be done.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> The YouTube idea isn't so daft, us oldies may not get it but my 13yr old daughter talks about some you tubers like they are tv stars and yes, some are filmed on iPhones and yes, some have gone on to appear in 'real' tv shows.
> 
> The world changes you know...



It is a daft idea, it's dafter than tyres made of Toblerone. Its a daft idea because no one older than 13 watches FaceTubeTwits, people will not watch it, it won't make any money. If it was a good idea someone would have done by now.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (8 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> If it was a good idea someone would have done by now.



That's a statement losers make as an excuse why they can't be arsed doing something. 

Just think if the innovations we would be without if everyone thought like that? 

Telephones? If we needed them someone would have made them by now!

Things happen at the time they are possible or at a time society is ready for them.

Today's 13yr olds will be the cyclists of tomorrow.

I don't watch YouTube the way my daughter does but it is making tv stars and that shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (8 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> very dull.



Which I suppose shows how hard it is to please everyone all of the time!

Oh by the way, you forgot to add IMO!


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (8 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> There is no need to be such an unpleasant arrogant ar$e.
> 
> All I can say is if the current makers of this so called cycling show have skills that you allude to honed over many years which no one else could possibly possess then they must be pretty crap at their job as the programme is dire. All it needs is a few amateurs to show them how it should be done.


 
No, there's every need when people rather flippantly presume that making television is as easy as filming with an iPhone and uploading the results to YouTube. It just doesn't work like that and its insulting to those who've spent years honing their skills to suggest that it ever could. Maybe your job is easy, I don't know, but ours isn't.

As I've said before, if you want good television you have to pay for it.

By the way, there's nothing arrogant about stating a fact, and that fact is you don't have the first clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Norm (8 Sep 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> By the way, there's nothing arrogant about stating a fact, and that fact is you don't have the first clue what you're talking about.


Whilst I accept that there are plenty of the finer details of the job which you would not be able to pick up outside the industry, I don't think that precludes people from doing a low-budget version on YouTube - which I watch plenty, even though I'm nearly 30 years out of my teens.

Making tv is certainly much more difficult than can be achieved with a camera phone and shown on YouTube, but there is space for both and a good idea, and a bad idea, will be evident in either format.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Sep 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> No, there's every need when people rather flippantly presume that making television is as easy as filming with an iPhone and uploading the results to YouTube. It just doesn't work like that and its insulting to those who've spent years honing their skills to suggest that it ever could. Maybe your job is easy, I don't know, but ours isn't.
> 
> As I've said before, if you want good television you have to pay for it.
> 
> By the way, there's nothing arrogant about stating a fact, and that fact is you don't have the first clue what you're talking about.


 
I know a couple of people who work in TV and they are both self centred blinkered arrogant sh1ts like you appear to be. Sorry but I have to say this as you come across as a very unpleasant person. I bet you don't like successful low budget TV whether filmed on an iphone or what ever, as it shows your ilk for being expensive rip off merchants. Movies I can understand as needing a big budget but a simple cycling programme, no.


----------



## albion (10 Sep 2012)

Some people appreciate it Crankarm.

I'd have thought that you were now old enough to know that tastes are different.
And which cycling magazine show has ever been better?


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (10 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I know a couple of people who work in TV and they are both self centred blinkered arrogant sh1ts like you appear to be. Sorry but I have to say this as you come across as a very unpleasant person. I bet you don't like successful low budget TV whether filmed on an iphone or what ever, as it shows your ilk for being expensive rip off merchants. Movies I can understand as needing a big budget but a simple cycling programme, no.


 
Why don't you go and build a house or something? After all, it's only bricks and wood! It must be easy, why do builders charge so much! And if I hurt myself I can always operate on my own body, why pay one of those ripoff doctors, anyone can hold a sewing needle!


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Sep 2012)

Having read this thread I didn't really know what to expect, but after watching a couple of episodes on ITV player it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Saying that, it isn't great either.

Worst parts for me have to be the ridiculousness of brand names being pixellated out or taped over, lack of product reviews and Anna Glowinski. Listening to her immodestly talking about her riding style and skills in my ignorance I assumed she was a professional rider until I googled her - clothes designer who has ridden in a couple of amateur races. Far too 'jolly hockey sticks' for my tastes but then again no doubt some people think she is great.

ITV have to be applauded for giving us some cycling content thought don't they, Vuelta,TDF, TOB etc and this show. Lets hope they decide to throw some money at it and listen to the criticisms if it is brought back for another series.

PS I agree a similar show could be shot by amateurs with high street equipment, but it would be nowhere near the production quality of this show. I would give any effort a watch on Youtube


----------



## DeepBurn (10 Sep 2012)

I quite like the programme since it went to an hour long.

It's far from perfect but in the 6 episode run so far it has already improved.

More product reviews would be nice, especially for someone like me who is fairly new to cycling and wants to gain knowledge.

But overall I enjoy it.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (10 Sep 2012)

Ten minutes in and I'm falling asleep tonight. Great subject and interviewee made dull by dull presenters. Hope the promised bike reviews are up to scratch!


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (10 Sep 2012)

2nd part no better, just filler.

Here's 375 free ebooks to read whilst waiting for something to happen...

http://www.openculture.com/free_ebooks


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (10 Sep 2012)

Good bit on the stelvio...more of that please!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2012)

These type of bike reviews are what I have been waiting for the whole series........


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (10 Sep 2012)

Bike review was good! Finally! Pity it fell short at the end, no points or overall winner! Shame!

Will it be back? Hope so as long as it continues to improve!


----------



## Rykard (10 Sep 2012)

haven't seen it yet, but assuming there are watching threads like this , it probably takes a few weeks to get reviews and group tests organised..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> These type of bike reviews are what I have been waiting for the whole series........


It will be fascinating to see whether there's more of this - it was for a fairly limited audience and used a much more technical vocabulary. Personally I found it much more engaging even though the bikes were well outside my purchasing power. But perhaps others found it all a bit serious, pricey and geeky.


----------



## Norm (10 Sep 2012)

And they have even managed to get out of London, even if it did take the ToB to drag them out.


Crosstrailer said:


> Worst parts for me have to be... <snip> and Anna Glowinski. <snip> but then again no doubt some people think she is great.


You'd think so, wouldn't you, but it appears that they are all still in hiding.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> These type of bike reviews are what I have been waiting for the whole series........



Helped me start to build the foundations of a Ti purchase


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Helped me start to build the foundations of a Ti purchase


 

You won't regret it.......

Though I have always wanted a De Rosa... hmmm.......


----------



## martint235 (13 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> And they have even managed to get out of London, even if it did take the ToB to drag them out.
> 
> You'd think so, wouldn't you, but it appears that they are all still in hiding.


 Ok I'll stick my head up. I quite like her although she wasn't at her best this week. I thought the episode where she raced down l'Alpe was good.


----------



## Norm (13 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok I'll stick my head up. I quite like her although she wasn't at her best this week. I thought the episode where she raced down l'Alpe was good.


It's entirely possible that she has just been given poor segments to present... but I'm unconvinced. The piece on BMX 'skills' was a stand-out moment, even for her, plucking nothing of use out of what could have been something entertaining and informative.


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Sep 2012)

I thought the program was much better this week. Probably improved by the fact I didn't have to watch some bloke eating his lunch in the background whilst the interviews were going on. The review segment was pretty good too - although a touch of reality was needed - who pays £3k for their 1st foray into road cycling?!?!?


----------



## cyberknight (15 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> These type of bike reviews are what I have been waiting for the whole series........


Piyt the rider who tried the titanium bike had no clue about the properties of the material and why its used ,"Its not as stiff as the carbon bikes ".
I found the reviews like the rest of the series were not in depth enough.


----------



## Grizzly (16 Sep 2012)

I agree with the above, no depth to the articles. I was looking forward to the article on servicing as I like to tinker with my bike, only to be told to take it to a shop!! Honestly??? On the whole I enjoyed the series but it suffered from a lack of personality AND depth.


----------

